# Found a breeder in MA have you heard of them



## Dakota47 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone Ive been looking around for a few months now for breeders in the New England area ive read your comments on them but I've never heard anyone bring up this breeder im just wondering has anyone ever dealt with Von Der Nordsee before or has a puppy from them?

German Shepherd Puppy Breeder MA Imported German Shepherds & Dog Training MA

Thank you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've never heard of them but they certainly have beautiful dogs! Appears they work them as well. Unless i'm missing it and I probably am, I cant see if they do any health clearances for their dogs... Are you able to visit the breeder?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The biggest Red flag to me is the fact that dogs are only Prelim OFA. Why not get an actual rating? 

That said, it looks like they work their dogs in various venues, and I like that. 

The dogs are lovely. I would not rule them out. I would go and visit, talk to them about their goals for their breeding program and go from there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not familiar with them either, but agree, nice dogs, they work them in alot of venues, like the versatility..

Click into pedigrees for health clearances, I see on Brodie he has mild unilateral on right as hip status..I LIKE that they had the guts to post that!! Doesn't stop him from working i see..


----------



## Dakota47 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for your posts.
I ended up getting the puppy from the breeder I was asking about. Brigitte was great to work with she takes very good care of her dogs and works them very well. Ive had Vilkas for about two weeks and hes been great very smart and loves sniffing everything outside.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------

